# My baby's bum is bleeding!



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

My 9 month old's bum is bleeding!

Not from the anus, from the skin around the anus. There are drops of blood oozing out. There are some rashy bumps, but the skin is mostly "soft" feeling. He has been constipated -- I believe from adding wheat (yes, I realize that's not recommended until 12 months, but we thought he was ready and we were wrong). For the past three days, he has ONLY had milk and water, and we are going to start from square one and reintroduce foods.

Since the skin is broken, I have not been using anything on it.

We cloth diaper during the day and use Huggies at night.

What would you ladies suggest I use on his bum, if anything? I have switched to plain water to wipe his bottom, and I've tried to go diaper-free but every time I have done that he has peed somewhere (the couch a couple times, the bed and the carpet), so I'm not quite sure how that works.


----------



## ChristineIndy (Jan 3, 2006)

So sorry! What about some soaks in the sink with some collodial oatmeal or baking soda in the water??? And some Lansinoh or other nice barrier cream patted on after? That helps DS when he's rashy . . . .


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

i like calendula with lanolin. great stuff.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

oh, I am sorry. We fed my poor little dd some really well done pasta, and she got really constipated as well, though not quite that bad. My favorite is A and D, its a good barrier, with out having to try to scrub to get it off.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

Whenever Aili has any redness or irritation on her bum, I slather her with raw shea butter and it starts looking better by the very next diaper change. Also, if he's been constipated, maybe feed him something that will help to soften the bowel movements (or eat it yourself . . . if I eat prunes, Aili's diapers show it; its weird). Poor little thing. Good luck.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

I had the same thing happen when DS2 had dairy. I found that a high zinc ointment helped him right away. It was quite sad and painful for him. I think super-strength Desitin was what I used because it had the most zinc.


----------



## Danelle78 (Dec 29, 2005)

I would go with something with Calendula, also.

And I would quit the Huggies at night until it clears. Cloth breathes a bit better, and maybe he needs some nekkid butt time, too, to help with healing.


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

We just had this happen with ym 6 month old. We went to the pedi, and she said to put a good coating of Eucerin ointment on his bum, change him as often as possible, and have diaper free time as much as possible. She said the plain Eucerin ointment would not hust like zinc oxide might- you could probably try vaseline too.

Anyway, within a day it was much better. Good luck.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danelle78* 
I would go with something with Calendula, also.

And I would quit the Huggies at night until it clears. Cloth breathes a bit better, and maybe he needs some nekkid butt time, too, to help with healing.











Do babies wake more frequently if they are in cloth at night? We use fitteds with PUL covers, so I'm not sure whether it would breathe too well. We do not have any wool covers, unfortunately.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
Do babies wake more frequently if they are in cloth at night? We use fitteds with PUL covers, so I'm not sure whether it would breathe too well. We do not have any wool covers, unfortunately.


My babe does not wake any more with cloth than sposies. I have used cloth on all of my babies with good results. I use fitteds under wool, with no leaks. The diaper isn't even totally soaked in the morning (we don't change at night, either). Cloth is a better nighttime option for us, as sposies are totally saturated and yucky in the morning. Check out the diapering forum for some good info. PM if you want to know what we use.


----------

